# Any vitamins to help when TTC?



## rebekah05

I didn't see a post on this. Sorry if it is redundant. Anyway, I am currently taking prenatal vitamins while TTC to get my folic acid and all, but I was wondering if there are any vitamins or supplements that are proven to help us while we are TTC???

Thanks!
Rebekah


----------



## Scout

I'm taking prenantal, folic acid, B6, B12, Royal Jelly, Fish Oil, CoQ10, low dose baby asprin...hmm I think that's it LOL Oh, and progesterone supplements from ovulation to AF. I've heard these things can help so I'm giving them a try. (the baby asprin isn't recommended for everyone tho. My doctor asked me to take it bc of recurrent m/c's) I'm also thinking about taking vitex starting next cycle, but not sure. It seems like I'm taking a lot already and I don't want to over do it.

There is so so much information out there about what helps/what doesn't it can become overwhelming.


----------



## crystal443

I take Prenatals, Folic Acid, CoQ10, and Zinc :)


----------



## choccielover

*Pregnacare - Prenatal

*Coenzyme Q10 - to help with egg quality. A study has found that taking up to 600 milligrams a day of Co-enzyme Q10 actually helped to improve egg quality in older women and improved fertilization rates. After 35 we are classed as geriatric!!!!!

*Vitamin B6 - to help with Luteal Phase and increase fertility. (Vitamin B12 is good for men as it helps them if they have a low sperm count). 

*Maca - Maca is used for infertility enhancement. Maca does not contain hormones, as many other supplements do, but it does help women to produce a natural balance of her own hormones. Maca promotes the production of LH (Lutenizing Hormone). LH causes ovulation. Maca has been shown to increase chances of conception. Maca may help with menstrual irregularities, female hormonal imbalances, menopause and Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. It has shown to increase energy and stamina, which is important while trying to conceive.


----------



## OvenBunWanted

My TTC supplement ritual includes folic acid, vit D, Omega-3 and CoQ10. Have DH taking a multi-vitamin and CoQ10.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Currently I'm taking prenatals (Rainbow Light), Metformin, B12, D3, Fish Oil. DH isn't taking anything, but we may or may not change that when we see the results of his SA.


----------



## lisap2008

I take Co Q10 ,Royal Jelly, Spirulina,Chorella,Wheatgrass,Barley Grass
prenatals + 2400mcg folic acid a day.


----------



## Gingersnaps

(LisaP = why are you on such high folic acid? Just curious, I take 5 mg for an absorption issue.)

Otherwise = 
prenatal (also like Rainbowlight as it is food based so is absorbed better)
Iron
B-complex


----------



## rebekah05

Thanks so much for the advice. I currently have b6 in my prenatal that I take. I have heard a lot about Coq10 or whatever is's called. I would like to try that if I get a BFN next week. Has anyone heard anything about Evening Primrose. With such a lovely name it must do something! LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

rebekah05 said:


> Thanks so much for the advice. I currently have b6 in my prenatal that I take. I have heard a lot about Coq10 or whatever is's called. I would like to try that if I get a BFN next week. Has anyone heard anything about Evening Primrose. With such a lovely name it must do something! LOL

Evening Primrose is good for EWCM. I took for two cycles and i found my cm much better whilst on it. It also helps with PMT. But it can delay ovulation so just bare that in mind. 

I'm just taking my pre-natals and Acupuncture at the moment because i'm due to go see my consultant for blood tests and they like you to be au natural. But as soon as i get my test results back i will be taking;

Pre-natals which contains folic acid
Coenzyme Q10 
Fish Oils
and Acupuncture 

GL x


----------



## lisap2008

Gingersnaps said:


> (LisaP = why are you on such high folic acid? Just curious, I take 5 mg for an absorption issue.)
> 
> Otherwise =
> prenatal (also like Rainbowlight as it is food based so is absorbed better)
> Iron
> B-complex

I am over 40 and have had 2 chemical pregnancy's in the past 2 years and a molar pregnancy when I was in my 30's. that's why I take extra folic acid. 3000mcg = 3mg. so I am taking less then you are.


----------



## dswan75

Hello Ladies...i'm new to TTC. I had my 1st daughter when i was 20 so i've never been through actually TTC. Is it ok to take so many things while TTC? I'm just curious because i'm interested in doing whatever i can to help make this happen. The one who posted about prenatal, CoQ10, B6, and MACA sounds like something i need to be doing.


----------



## Gingersnaps

lisap2008 said:


> Gingersnaps said:
> 
> 
> (LisaP = why are you on such high folic acid? Just curious, I take 5 mg for an absorption issue.)
> 
> Otherwise =
> prenatal (also like Rainbowlight as it is food based so is absorbed better)
> Iron
> B-complex
> 
> I am over 40 and have had 2 chemical pregnancy's in the past 2 years and a molar pregnancy when I was in my 30's. that's why I take extra folic acid. 3000mcg = 3mg. so I am taking less then you are.Click to expand...

Thanks, was just curious why your doctor wants you on such a high dose - mine does because I do not absorb it properly. 
(I did not say your dose was higher):shrug:

i


----------



## Havmercy

rebekah05 said:


> I didn't see a post on this. Sorry if it is redundant. Anyway, I am currently taking prenatal vitamins while TTC to get my folic acid and all, but I was wondering if there are any vitamins or supplements that are proven to help us while we are TTC???
> 
> Thanks!
> Rebekah

I am 38 years old, have a FSh of 15 and AMH of .16. after I was done :cry: & after the donor egg speech from my RE:nope:, I did some research online about improving egg quality. IVF is too expensive. I'm taking Royal Jelly, DHEA, COQ10, Vitex (chasteberry) a prenantal vitamin, folic acid, and drinking 2-4 oz of fresh wheatgrass shots everyday. I'm also doing acupunture, and cut out all dairy, caffeine, sugar, and refined carbs. I'm eating only organic fruits and veggies:thumbup: I'm hoping a few more months of this will help us have our first baby together, and its a lot less expensive than going to an RE all the time, letting the dash my hopes.


----------



## Scout

Havmercy, 

I was wondering about Vitex. I bought some and then read a lot of negative stuff about it if you have regular cycles, which I do. Did you have regular cycles when you started it? And did it mess anything up? thanks


----------



## lisap2008

Gingersnaps said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingersnaps said:
> 
> 
> (LisaP = why are you on such high folic acid? Just curious, I take 5 mg for an absorption issue.)
> 
> Otherwise =
> prenatal (also like Rainbowlight as it is food based so is absorbed better)
> Iron
> B-complex
> 
> I am over 40 and have had 2 chemical pregnancy's in the past 2 years and a molar pregnancy when I was in my 30's. that's why I take extra folic acid. 3000mcg = 3mg. so I am taking less then you are.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, was just curious why your doctor wants you on such a high dose - mine does because I do not absorb it properly.
> (I did not say your dose was higher):shrug:
> 
> iClick to expand...

I am not sure if I absorb it properly or not I was just told that extra folic acid does not hurt .


----------



## threebirds

Good luck ladies.
Havmercy, know what you mean. Im 38 too. Getting AMH tested this wk. The healthy route's got to be helping, go girl :) x

Ps im taking preconception vits & folic & coq10 & OH is taking multivits & maca


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies, you all are taking some great vitamins, this is what Im taking :thumbup:

1. Prenatal vitamins
2. Extra Folic Acid 
3. Omega-3 (1000 mg) stop once bfp
4. CoQ-10 (200 mg) - stop once bfp
5. DHEA supplements (I've read really great success stories on DHEA especially with women who have been diagnosed with low ovarian reserve) - stop once bfp
6. Vitamin D (1000 mg) stop once bfp
7. Calcium, Magnesium, Zinc combo vitamin - stop once bfp

Im 36, my FSH was at 11.8 and AMH was at .16 same as you Hav :hugs: been taking these vits about 1 1/2 months and have noticed a difference from before I started taking them... Ive also been dieting and exercising. FXed they're helping me get my :bfp: soon :thumbup: 

been wanting to add Maca and Wheatgrass, what do you think? overkill?


----------



## Havmercy

Scout said:


> Havmercy,
> 
> I was wondering about Vitex. I bought some and then read a lot of negative stuff about it if you have regular cycles, which I do. Did you have regular cycles when you started it? And did it mess anything up? thanks

Sorry so late responding. I had no problmes with vitex (chasteberry) at all. I'm very regular, every 27 days like clockwork. As a matter of fact, 3 days after I wrote this post, we got our BFP naturally! I haven't taken it anymore now that I'm pregnant though because there isn't enough positive feedback about it and pregnancy yet.


----------



## Havmercy

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies, you all are taking some great vitamins, this is what Im taking :thumbup:
> 
> 1. Prenatal vitamins
> 2. Extra Folic Acid
> 3. Omega-3 (1000 mg) stop once bfp
> 4. CoQ-10 (200 mg) - stop once bfp
> 5. DHEA supplements (I've read really great success stories on DHEA especially with women who have been diagnosed with low ovarian reserve) - stop once bfp
> 6. Vitamin D (1000 mg) stop once bfp
> 7. Calcium, Magnesium, Zinc combo vitamin - stop once bfp
> 
> Im 36, my FSH was at 11.8 and AMH was at .16 same as you Hav :hugs: been taking these vits about 1 1/2 months and have noticed a difference from before I started taking them... Ive also been dieting and exercising. FXed they're helping me get my :bfp: soon :thumbup:
> 
> been wanting to add Maca and Wheatgrass, what do you think? overkill?

I swear by Royal jelly and wheatgrass juice! I'm still drinking the wheatgrass even though I got my positive.:happydance:


----------



## Havmercy

threebirds said:


> Good luck ladies.
> Havmercy, know what you mean. Im 38 too. Getting AMH tested this wk. The healthy route's got to be helping, go girl :) x
> 
> Ps im taking preconception vits & folic & coq10 & OH is taking multivits & maca

Don't read too much into your AMH numbers. It can be improved. I refused to believe I could only get pregnant with donor eggs per my RE. He had me feeling like I was a lost cause. I felt terrible:cry:. I contribute my:bfp: to all the healthy living I incorporated into my lifestyle. I believe a healthy body can produce healthy eggs. I cut out wheat, dairy, refined carbs, sugar, and ate gluten free meals. I'm still nervous about this pregnancy since the RE had me thinking I was damaged goods. We got pregnant naturally:sex: without any medical interventions. Well, unless you consider acupuncture medical:shrug:


----------

